# Battle Scribe



## Aramoro

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone else was using Battle Scribe to write their Army lists. I've made up a Vampire Counts Catalogue and was looking for people to test it, find the obvious errors in it before I submit it. 

Aramoro


----------



## Aramoro

Well it seems no one uses Battle Scribe then, anyone who does my Vampire Counts catalogue has now been added to the downloads and my Daemons of Chaos ones should be added soon.

http://www.battlescribe.net/

Aramoro


----------



## deathnote

what is battle scribe?


----------



## Aramoro

Its a bit like Army Builder, but free. Its not quite as good as Army Builder but easier to edit yourself. 

Aramoro


----------



## deathnote

have just started using battle scribe while yes it's not as good as AB it is still a damm fine program so much so im stopping using AB as i was only using the free version anyway it still needs a bit of tweeking as in what points percentages you are allowed to use etc but yeah good find thanks for sharing just a shame other dont seam to want to use it


----------



## Aramoro

If you run the Game System Editor and open the WHFB one you can set the Percentages you're allowed in each slot in there.

Aramoro


----------



## deathnote

cool sweet as mate cheers this is becoming by far my fave way of doing army lists as i can never find a pen when i need one 

+rep


----------

